# Wiederanlauf nach Quittierung



## volker (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Habe folgende Situation.
Anlage Grundstellung.
Zaun wird geschlossen und quittiert. Automatik wird durch anderen Taster gestartet.
Maschine wird beladen und die Tür der Maschine geschlossen.
Maschine ist nun sicher. 
Nach der Bearbeitungszeit öffnet die Tür und Teile werden ausgetragen.
Automatik Stop.

Während der Bearbeitungszeit wird nun der Zaun geöffnet und leere Kiste durch volle ersetzt.
Die Automatik läuft nun soweit bis in den Schritt Tür öffnen.
Automatik wird nicht unterbrochen.
Zaun wird geschlossen und quittiert.
Ist das erlaubt? 
Denn dies würde Bedeuten, daß mit dem quittieren eine Bewegung gestartet wird.

Oder sollte ich die Automatik lieber in 2 Schritten laufen lassen.
Automatik Start setzt Auto1+2. (Symbolisierung durch LM Dauerleuchten)
Auto1 ist verantwortlich bis Schritt Tür öffnen. Auto2 für den Rest danach.
Wird nun der Zaun geöffnet setzte ich Auto2 zurück (Symbolisierung durch LM Blinken)
Auto2 kann durch erneutes drücken von Auto Start wieder gesetzt werden.


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Volker,

von "Erlauben" kann man heute meist nicht mehr sprechen.
Es kommt auf deine Risikobeurteilung an, was Du machst.

Ich glaube, in diesem Thread sind einige Hinweise für Dich.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55535-Bedienkonzept-Anlage

Bei Bedarf einfach nochmal melden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## volker (24 Oktober 2012)

Klar hab ich das Risiko abgeschätzt.
Die Tür ist Saugefährlich. Wiegt sicherlich 200Kg. Würde den Bediener vermutlich 2-teilen.
Zaun wird Freigegeben wenn Tür oben ist und 2 Verriegelungsbolzen eingefahren sind oder Tür unten ist.

Das alles klar.

Aber ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen, daß mit der quittierung der Sicherheitsfunktion keine gefahrbringende Bewegung starten darf. Das wäre in diesem Fall die Tür. Und dies wäre gegeben.
Automatik läuft. Tür ist zu. Bediener wechselt Kiste quittiert aber noch nicht den Zaun. Automatik läuft soweit bis Schritt Tür öffnen. Automatik wartet hier das Zaun quittiert ist. Nun wird Tür quittiert. Tür fährt also mit Quit der SF los.


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2012)

volker schrieb:


> Aber ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen, daß mit der quittierung der Sicherheitsfunktion keine gefahrbringende Bewegung starten darf. Das wäre in diesem Fall die Tür.



Das steht auch so in der EN 13849-1 (siehe Beitrag 2 im genannten Thread).
Aber immer mit dem Zusatz "wenn durch Risikobeurteilung angezeigt".
Wenn Du ganz sicher sein willst, mach es so wie in der Norm.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Volker,

realisierst du die Verknüpfungen in einer Sicherheits-SPS? Der sichere Zustand wird ja eigentlich nach dem Start der Automatik nie unterbrochen, so dass der Zaun, sofern softwaretechnisch möglich, eventuell garnicht quittiert werden muss? Entweder die Tür ist unten oder der Zaun ist geschlossen. In beiden Fällen ist die Sicherheit gewährleistet. Der Zustand "Tür geschlossen" wird durch einen Sicherheits-Endschalter überwacht? Wie wird die Tür bewegt? Auf der Hydraulik- oder Pneumatikseite müsste die Sicherheit dann ebenfalls gegeben sein (Pressen-Sicherheitsventile).

Ich bin allerdings schon eine ganze Zeit lang aus der Materie raus. Bin mal gespannt was Safety-Experten dazu sagen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## volker (25 Oktober 2012)

Ich mache es jetzt so das ich die Automatik nur bis zum Schritt Tür öffnen laufen lasse. Bediener muss nach öffnen des Zauns Automatik erneut starten sonst fährt Tür nach Bearbeitungszeit nicht auf.
Die Pneumatik für die Tür ist unsicher. Deshalb entriegel ich den Zaun nur wenn die Tür sicher ist.
Also entweder unten oder oben und 2 Veriegelungsbolzen eingefahren. Die Sicherheit mache ich mit ner PNOZmulti. Das passt schon. Den Zaun muss man in jedem Fall quittieren, da der Schmersal AZM200 dies nach einer Entriegelung verlangt.

Mir ging es einfach nur um den Wiederanlauf.


----------

